# Academy boards?



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Stopped by a shop a few weeks back. I asked the guy what is the highest quality board they sell, and he pointed to Never Summer and Academy. Told me about NS build philosophies, and how they now build Academy. And dang it all if the Graduate didn't check all the boxes I'm looking for- basically, a cambered directional twin for a fat old guy who still carves hard. 

Any input?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Haven't ridden any, but if they're coming out anything like the Sims stuff they're probably good. 

Side note, shop dude is a NS slobberer. The only way NS would be the highest quality board on the wall is if everything else was Gilson and Prospect. Nothing made in the US will be as "high quality" as stuff made overseas. Not to mention I guarantee this guy hasn't a shits clue of the necessary info to make that call. I know factory owners and I can't even make that call. 

That said, the quality difference isn't enough to warrant you ignoring Academy. Maybe find someone that's ridden it, but with NS's show on Sims and the fact ChadO is more heavily involved with Academy I'd wager they're stuff is at least decent.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Lol. I was wondering if that might be the case. I'm going to demo one to see how it rides, but I want a board that will last. Another I may try is a Rome National, but my gut tells me their quality can be spotty.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Why's your gut say that? I ride 2 Romes. They rip. The little brother to the Natuonal, the Agnet Alek, and the Ravine.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I've asked around a lot - riders, shop rats, etc. and I've heard at least a few stories about them coming apart. Seems like they farm manufacturing out all over the place as well, which tells me it could be a crap shoot. Maybe it's a high end/low end thing across their line? By all means tell me more.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Crusty said:


> Stopped by a shop a few weeks back. I asked the guy what is the highest quality board they sell, and he pointed to Never Summer and Academy. Told me about NS build philosophies, and how they now build Academy. And dang it all if the Graduate didn't check all the boxes I'm looking for- basically, a cambered directional twin for a fat old guy who still carves hard.
> 
> Any input?


Academy...what a dream! An inexpensive, super high quality, hand made in America snowboard...It's revolutionary is what it is. The Graduate is hands down the best camber board on the market in any price point! The quality superiority is exactly why you should buy Academy.
And, BTW...


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

You can pretty much ignore whatever this dude Nivek says about Never Summer. I've never posted before, but from what I've seen over the years you can likely ignore most anything else he says as well. He's got, and always has had, some sort of bone to pick with Never Summer. Probably couldn't get a job in their factory. From what I understand (understand, not fact...I could be wrong) he's got a lot of time on his hands because the snowboard shop in Breck that he worked at is now out of business. Could it be because they were a bad judge of quality in snowboards? They didn't sell Never Summer. Weren't allowed to because NS sells to a very quality core shop in Breck called Mountain Wave. I'd love to know what 'factory' owners Nivek knows...name names please. He has no idea what represents quality in snowboards, obviously. Please call any Never Summer retailer and ask about ALL the brands they have in their shop. The answers will be as follows...


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Best quality - Never Summer
Best sell through - Never Summer
Best Customer service pre and post sale - Never Summer
There's lots of great boards out there. It just so happens that all of the boards made at Never Summer are great.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

NPD Group is the research group that the Snowsports Industry of America (SIA) uses. According to them, in specialty shops (not box, not chain stores...core shops) the Never Summer Prototype Two Series is the best selling adult board in snowboarding.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Proto also features the highest average ACTUAL Sales Price of of any board. $100 more than the #2 Burton Process Flying V Series (Flying V...the patented Never Summer profile they use) and $164 more than the #3 Capita DOA series.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

What?!? How did this happen? Is it because of their graphics that this forum likes so much? Is it because of all the big time, loved by magazine, riders they have? Maybe it's just because they're so damn cool!
No, it's because of quality. Plain and simple Never Summer's American made manufacturing isn't on par with overseas manufacturing...its fucking better. Never a recall. Never have warranty issues.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

The Chairman himself handles all warranties and I know first hand that literally nothing ever sent to him falls under warranty...but you know what? Even though it never falls under warranty the Chairman always takes care of people and they go away ecstatic at the level of customer service they've received. Shit, go see the factory for yourself. Total open door policy. Go ride a board. Proof is in the pudding as they say. Never Summer does more on snow demos than any brand in the industry. Does that sound like they're hiding some sort of quality deficiency?


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek, just like your personality, your obvious bias against Never Summer is repulsive.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, after reading "best cambered board on the market" with no specification for a type of riding, I stopped reading any of what is almost certainly a nonsensical tantrum. I don't need to waste my time.



Crusty said:


> I've asked around a lot - riders, shop rats, etc. and I've heard at least a few stories about them coming apart. Seems like they farm manufacturing out all over the place as well, which tells me it could be a crap shoot. Maybe it's a high end/low end thing across their line? By all means tell me more.


Switching factories a lot is a bummer and a lot of times out of a brand control and the result of a factory not playing fair. As of last year they're stabilized and with the National specifically, it's actually made at Utopia in Canada. Very solid factory. And while it doesn't help this season, they are now in a way part of the Nidecker group who also own Jones and Yes, so they're manufacturing pull for materials and QC is only going to improve. Again, I can have nearly whatever I want, I ride 2 Romes almost all the time unless I'm doing rail gypsy stuff when I'll pull out an old Signal.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

snowboardkarma said:


> *Never Summer does more on snow demos than any brand in the industry.* Does that sound like they're hiding some sort of quality deficiency?


All the other bullshit you spouted aside, I've literally never seen a Never Summer demo. Season 7 of living in a resort town, no Never Summer demos. New Zealand and Canada, not the USA. I've no doubt there's a tonne of demo's in Colorado and elsewhere, but claiming more than any other brand in the industry is just so laughable it's sad. 

I've got nothing against the brand, I've owned 2 of their boards and loved them, The Chairman does a fantastic job representing the brand on this forum and if I liked CRC boards I'd still own one. But, their fan boys do far more harm than good. Chill out dude, it's embarrassing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Might be worth reporting & having the admins check this karma clown out. He supposedly joined 8 years ago and yet has only 8 _recent_ posts, all ranting on about @Nivek. 

Are we seeing the return of D(ouche)C snow, jetfalcon or the like?? Seems this was their MO. This dude appears to be a troll with a personal hardon for nivek. :shrug:

ps- own & love my NS Proto. So,.. no! Not a NS hater. :finger1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Might be worth reporting & having the admins check this karma clown out. He supposedly joined 8 years ago and yet has only 8 _recent_ posts, all ranting on about @Nivek.
> 
> Are we seeing the return of D(ouche)C snow, jetfalcon or the like?? Seems this was their MO. This dude appears to be a troll with a personal hardon for nivek. :shrug:
> 
> ps- own & love my NS Proto. So,.. no! Not a NS hater. :finger1:


Nah hes kind of spot on when it comes to Nivek on Never Summer and probably just had it finally. It's definitely a personal vendetta as much as an honest product review. It's the same as his and Angry's years of hatred and bashing of Mervin. Years of complete trash talk and hatred and bashing, YEARS, and all really just because they couldn't get their demos anymore. Then suddenly they get boards to demo from Mervin again and the brand is completely great and fine now. They even went so far as to admit they hadn't ridden the boards in years and had never ridden the models they were hating on but that they said it was ok because they hated what the company had done in the past and that justified them to give professional reviewer suggestions and "facts" about a board they'd never strapped in to once. You can find he thread on here still somewhere. I called them out on it hard when they first switched their tone.

That being said it'd be pretty hard to argue that anyone is unbiased and Nivek like a number of us on here has had a chance to ride a lot more boards than most people will ever even touch. That's the nature of reviews and reviewers though. Always gonna have to sort through what's bad because it's bad and what review is bad because of a personal issue by the reviewer. You see Nivek talk trash about a Burton board or say the Skate Banana, it's probably because the board was just not what it was supposed to be. You see him smack down Never Summer, probably worth talking to some other people about that board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,.. I haven't ridden long enough or enough different boards to be able to _"hate"_ with any authority on _any_ brand. > :lol:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

What im most impressed by, is this dude's incredible patience and outright super human ability to sign up in 2011, never use the forum and still remember his password... only to troll about some snowboards. That's some next level trolling right there.

I've had to do a damn password reset 3 times already in the past 2years.

Pro tip: email yourself your password :crazy1:
You're welcome.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

F1EA said:


> What im most impressed by, is this dude's incredible patience and outright super human ability to sign up in 2011, never use the forum and still remember his password... only to troll about some snowboards. That's some next level trolling right there.
> 
> I've had to do a damn password reset 3 times already in the past 2years.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was some next level shit, like he waited his whole life for that moment, whether he's actually a NS fan or a false flag who knows- but no doubt he's patient.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > What im most impressed by, is this dude's incredible patience and outright super human ability to sign up in 2011, never use the forum and still remember his password... only to troll about some snowboards. That's some next level trolling right there.
> ...



I’m looking forward to his next posts 7 years from now, 2025 if my math is correct. Hope I’m still around on this forum.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> Nah hes kind of spot on when it comes to Nivek on Never Summer and probably just had it finally. It's definitely a personal vendetta as much as an honest product review. It's the same as his and Angry's years of hatred and bashing of Mervin. Years of complete trash talk and hatred and bashing, YEARS, and all really just because they couldn't get their demos anymore. Then suddenly they get boards to demo from Mervin again and the brand is completely great and fine now. They even went so far as to admit they hadn't ridden the boards in years and had never ridden the models they were hating on but that they said it was ok because they hated what the company had done in the past and that justified them to give professional reviewer suggestions and "facts" about a board they'd never strapped in to once. You can find he thread on here still somewhere. I called them out on it hard when they first switched their tone.
> 
> That being said it'd be pretty hard to argue that anyone is unbiased and Nivek like a number of us on here has had a chance to ride a lot more boards than most people will ever even touch. That's the nature of reviews and reviewers though. Always gonna have to sort through what's bad because it's bad and what review is bad because of a personal issue by the reviewer. You see Nivek talk trash about a Burton board or say the Skate Banana, it's probably because the board was just not what it was supposed to be. You see him smack down Never Summer, probably worth talking to some other people about that board.


I agree with you about their bias but I do get where they are coming from. I didn't like neversummer for a long time after moving up to the mountains. Every jackass from Denver, the springs, FoCo and Boulder had them strapped to their feet. After moving from Colorado and not really seeing them anymore, I like them again. I loved them when I first started snowboarding, hated them for their fanboy base in CO and now am going back into the area that I like them again. 

I will give neversummer one thing, something that Nivek apparently disagrees with, they are built like tanks. I have 2 in our household like up as well as a few high society boards that they make in the NS factory. They all hold up with the best of them. 

We have at least 10 different brands of boards that come and go through the lineup during the season......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I agree with you about their bias but I do get where they are coming from. I didn't like neversummer for a long time after moving up to the mountains. Every jackass from Denver, the springs, FoCo and Boulder had them strapped to their feet. After moving from Colorado and not really seeing them anymore, I like them again. I loved them when I first started snowboarding, hated them for their fanboy base in CO and now am going back into the area that I like them again.
> 
> I will give neversummer one thing, something that Nivek apparently disagrees with, they are built like tanks. I have 2 in our household like up as well as a few high society boards that they make in the NS factory. They all hold up with the best of them.
> 
> We have at least 10 different brands of boards that come and go through the lineup during the season......


Maybe it's because I never used to pay much attention to all these "what board" threads,.. but I was always under the impression that,.. as @Argo mentioned, most of the _NS hate_ was more about the fanboi-ism than the boards themselves. 

We even went a few heavyweight rounds here at SBF about that very subject some years back. Lots of acrimony and flaming back & forth. (...me? I was waaay to newb to have an opinion beyond, "I loved riding my NS Proto!") 

That was always my (...admittedly less than fully informed) impression of @Niveks attitude towards NS. It seemed to me that he was just _really_ cheesed off by the fanboi-ism. :shrug: I could very well be wrong. 

Seems there's plenty of that same fanboi hate around here & the web in general directed at all things Burton! :shrug: Personally,.. I like their outerwear & bindings. Never ridden their boards.  lol. 

-edit-
I do seem to recall a period of a lot of Mervin hate going on around here as well but it wasn't all coming from just BA & nivek either. 

Im no expert level boarder,.. begintermediate at best, but now that I've been riding a few years, I've had the opportunity to ride several different NS boards. (...as well as a small number of other board brands.) Some borrowed briefly from friends, and a couple on loan from The Chairman. 

I've really enjoyed riding most of their boards. But I'm no sycophant, drooling fanboi. I appreciate them. They are definitely rarer here in the midwest than in CO. 

And I _certainly_ can't complain about their customer service. The Chairman has been _nothing but_ gracious, generous and kind to me. 

For _that_ matter,.. so has BA! :shrug: So I've no "bone" to pick with either of them.

-final edit-
Apologies to the OP! I've never even heard if Academy boards before this thread. Sorry for my part in this off topic thread jack :laugh:


----------



## chadotterstrom (Nov 30, 2018)

*Thank you*



Crusty said:


> Stopped by a shop a few weeks back. I asked the guy what is the highest quality board they sell, and he pointed to Never Summer and Academy. Told me about NS build philosophies, and how they now build Academy. And dang it all if the Graduate didn't check all the boxes I'm looking for- basically, a cambered directional twin for a fat old guy who still carves hard.
> 
> Any input?


Checks off all my boxes too. Check Academy Snowboards youtube page for my review on this board.

[


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow. I like this place.

So here's my take away.



Nivek said:


> That said, the quality difference isn't enough to warrant you ignoring Academy. Maybe find someone that's ridden it, but with NS's show on Sims and the fact ChadO is more heavily involved with Academy I'd wager they're stuff is at least decent.


From a hater, that's a good nod.




snowboardkarma said:


> the Chairman always takes care of people and they go away ecstatic at the level of customer service they've received.


This is good stuff. Customer service is big.




Argo said:


> I will give neversummer one thing... they are built like tanks. I have 2 in our household like up as well as a few high society boards that they make in the NS factory. They all hold up with the best of them.


That... is what I wanted to hear.



snowboardkarma said:


> Academy...what a dream! An inexpensive, super high quality, hand made in America snowboard...It's revolutionary is what it is. The Graduate is hands down the best camber board on the market in any price point! The quality superiority is exactly why you should buy Academy.
> And, BTW...


That seems to be the goal from what I hear. Too good to be true, maybe, but I wonder if the lack of online presence/marketing is a cost savings approach, to keep money into quality.

And if all this is true, I'm all about supporting a company with US manufacturing, good quality and good customer support. Unless it rides like shit, I'm in.




chomps1211 said:


> Apologies to the OP! I've never even heard if Academy boards before this thread. Sorry for my part in this off topic thread jack :laugh:


No need, this is great. Good entertainment and info... ccasion14:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll try to be brief. Try.

On Never Summer. I try to ride them when I can, you don't see genuine reviews from me on them as I dont ever spend enough time on them to offer an opinion other than, still don't like em. I have yet to find anything from them that proved to compete with other stuff in competing price points. I haven't ridden any Shaper Series, I try to stay out of those debates outside of the camber profile offering. Which is another peice, have you seen their marketing for RC? It is full on patent propaganda. Any company that believes a single profile is superior to all others is naive. That's the product end, the less biased peice. The company piece is a more emotion driven from living and riding in CO my whole life and seeing the blind faith and their lack of involvement. I've known too many friends that rode for them at one point or another that have been burned or kicked to the curb. And just as a point of argument, they're bigger than Signal, yet Signal can pay and sponsor local and big name pros. How come NS has made little to no effort on that front and has only a single recognizable name on their decks? With the ludicrous density of talent in CO, and apparently the number one selling board in the US in small shops (though I'm not sure if I believe that coming from a troll) it irks me to see how "CO Proud" they claim to be when I see no efforts to promote CO snowboarding. They abuse the "Made in USA" and a perfect example was the Superpark Team Shoot Out from a few years ago. The competition was supposed to be about the riders and filmers and what they produced. Never Summers entire campaign was "Where are your boards built?". Every other brand was pushing you to vote for the riding and the filming, NS was guilting you into voting for them cause everyone else makes their boards using that there gosh darn Chinese children's labor! It's horseshit, and grinds at my tolerance. Until they change their attitudes, Venture is my CO brand of choice.

Mervin is a bit different story that's both simpler and more complicated. The only real issue I've ever had with the brand itself is that they're marketing team is just too damn good. But I honestly can't fault them for that. In the past, everything I rode, rode like a door or a wet towel. If you dig, you'll actually see that start to change with the Hot Knife. I haven't had bad things to say about that since it was introduced. Then there's the TRS for example. The standard glass edition was a plank. Little life, little energy. When it got HP it rode way better, but was a $700 board with an extruded base. Really? Especially when the core isn't any fancier than the T.Rice HP of the time, same price, but the Rice had a sintered base. How's that work? I'm still not a fan of the TRS having a lower end base for over $600, but I have also, admittedly, grown up a bit and turns out, I don't really care. Expensive snowboards, read as above $550, were something I was borderline against a few years back. But ya know what, snowboarding isn't for poor people. Sorry not sorry. And if a brand can sell stuff for more money, it is healthy for them and that means it's healthy for snowboarding. That's more important to me now. Moving on to the Jamie Lynn, that thing was a turd in 2012 when I rode it, it's still a turd in 2019. Same with the Mullair. Dead ass planks. I loathed the Space Case when it had EC2, thing had no substance and even as a jib deck was soggy feeling. They updated it with a carbon X and XC2 and now it's good. The Pickle and AssPickle were shit asyms. I still think Mervin does asym cores backwards, but just like Mag from year one isn't the same as Mag now, they've updated their asym builds too. I own a Zoid. It's amazing. The asym core story isn't as noticeable as it was on the AssPickle. Skate Banana. Most of you should know my feelings there. I want that board to be good, I do. It just isn't. Gimme the TRice core or something in that shape and side cut and I bet it would rip. If anyone is looking at an SB BTW, get a Hyak. It's not the best $400 board, but it's decent. The, not being able to test them, piece is bullshit. That had nothing to do with it. And for me, it definitely had nothing to do with it as I could, and did. I work at a shop, I have, and have used, that access.

Well that wasn't long at all... 

Sorry to the OP for the gnar derailment. Get the Academy, ChadO is a legend and still a sick rider and I wish good things for him and Academy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chadotterstrom said:


> Checks off all my boxes too. Check Academy Snowboards youtube page for my review on this board.
> 
> [


Oldschool snowboarding royalty. Ok not that old


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

chadotterstrom said:


> Checks off all my boxes too. Check Academy Snowboards youtube page for my review on this board.
> 
> [


Pretty sure you made the boxes to check, no? :grin:

I did, btw. Hope to demo it next week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chadotterstrom (Nov 30, 2018)

Check my review on Academys youtube channel. It checks off all of my boxes as well. I started working in a snowboard factory in 1995 and have ridden boards from all over the world since then and can tell you NS quality is the by far one of the best in the world if not the best. I love the damping on the edges, it gives edging a soft feel, but you still get full response when you need it. NS built is the best, every board ive had from them rides the same at the end of the year as it did at the beginning. They have less than 1% warranty issues on all of their boards coming out of the factory that includes riders employees, everyone who rides them so you know they are gonna hold up.


----------



## chadotterstrom (Nov 30, 2018)

Ha true. Just got on here sorry for all the repeated replies. I mostly snowboard, but am now active on the FORUMs, I mean Academys.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

F1EA said:


> What im most impressed by, is this dude's incredible patience and outright super human ability to sign up in 2011, never use the forum and still remember his password... only to troll about some snowboards. That's some next level trolling right there.
> 
> I've had to do a damn password reset 3 times already in the past 2years.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll chime in- 

He signed up in 2011 on an NS thread I had started. It went sideways and turned into a graphics debate thread...
I know exactly who he is and sure he came in pretty hot but you can't really dispute much of what he says. Industry OG has more knowledge than most of this board combined...I'm impressed he had time to go on a rant.


That said- Academy is sick, glad its stuck around. I've had a couple of chairlift convo's with JB and he is super down to earth.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I've known too many friends that rode for them at one point or another that have been burned or kicked to the curb. And just as a point of argument, they're bigger than Signal, yet Signal can pay and sponsor local and big name pros. How come NS has made little to no effort on that front and has only a single recognizable name on their decks?


You've never heard of Dylan Alito? (I guess that's your one)
Tyler Flanagan?(yes he just moved on but he was still on the team for a couple of years) 
Chris Corning?

I'm sorry you're friends didn't get famous, maybe you should give them a shout out here so we can see how awesome they are- must be getting in the spotlight somewhere else by now if they're that good, right? 

I'm happy they spent money on a factory than throwing it at regional riders that were going to skip at the next opportunity. 

I rode for NS for 12 years and they were fucking RAD to ride for. We always knew there would be no straight up paycheck, that was upfront. There was no salary coming on a regular basis. But there was a clear incentive program for getting shit done- get published, get paid.

I was however also occasionally reimbursed on travel expenses, does that count? I definitely appreciated the help when the sent me to the TWS Team Challenge. I appreciated the gas money to go to Snowboarder Mag's Superpark events. I probably wouldn't have been able to afford a photo trip to NZ without their help...
But there was a clear incentive program for getting shit done- get published, get paid...

So I guess it all depend on how you look at it-
I got paid when I earned it and that was fair enough for me... but then again I was realistic about my place in the snowboard world and knew I would never be at that level.

Maybe some people have expectations that are too high.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

"it irks me to see how "CO Proud" they claim to be when I see no efforts to promote CO snowboarding"
Genuinely curious what you'd like to see to promote it.
-Do you have any idea how much gear they give to all the usasa regional series events? Its insane.
-they sponsor park features at Monarch and Loveland, probably more but I live in Tahoe so I'm not sure. Don't they have something going at Purgatory?
-remember Echo Mtn?(SnowboardKarma does) They sponsored that park too.
-they put out a movie every year that's largely filmed in Colorado
-every year they do promos where you can win trips to Monarch or Steamboat cat tours
-they sponsor a camp session at Woodward Copper every summer. And giveaway a session that week to somebody. And promote the shit of it on instagram.


Aaaand back on topic- 

The Academy Gathering and that whole sponsorship promo to find a new team rider was sick.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Well this just got tricky. Called in my demo and they sold the 162 in stock. They have a 158 I can try, but at 240 lbs, 10.5 foot and aggressive style it's not what I'd buy. They are calling to see if they can order in a 162. Should I try the 158 anyways? Would it be representative?


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

If you think its going to be the one and they can actually order the 62...then I'd go ahead and demo the 58.

At only 4cm smaller you should be able to tell if the 62 is going to ride the way you want. I doubt its that much narrower and 10.5 isn't a monster boot profile.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> Ok, I'll chime in-
> 
> He signed up in 2011 on an NS thread I had started. It went sideways and turned into a graphics debate thread...
> I know exactly who he is and sure he came in pretty hot but you can't really dispute much of what he says. Industry OG has more knowledge than most of this board combined...I'm impressed he had time to go on a rant.
> ...


Wow another member from "the past". Marty Mcfly must be busy.

So you guys started by pushing Never summer and are all now pushing Academy.
I was wondering where all the bogus early season never summer "reviews" were. Haven't seen any this season. Yet. Guess they switched teams.

Anyways... let's sell some Acedemy boards now boiissss.

Get the name right: ACADEMY.
Rad team of OG's coming back from hibernation and putting up reviews and discussion on Snowboard Forum.
They're from Colorado and are associated to Never Summer.
Hand made in the U.S.A. !!
Be cooler than the haterz.

Ticks all the boxes.

I'll take two please.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jstar said:


> I’m looking forward to his next posts 7 years from now, 2025 if my math is correct. Hope I’m still around on this forum.


By 2025 snowbkards will fly and we will all be riding hoversnowboards.

Hoversnowforum.com.

If you're clever, register that domain now


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

JpBergeron said:


> If you think its going to be the one and they can actually order the 62...then I'd go ahead and demo the 58.
> 
> At only 4cm smaller you should be able to tell if the 62 is going to ride the way you want. I doubt its that much narrower and 10.5 isn't a monster boot profile.


*raisesglass*

Welp, I guess I know what I'm doing Sunday.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Wow another member from "the past". Marty Mcfly must be busy.
> 
> So you guys started by pushing Never summer and are all now pushing Academy.
> I was wondering where all the bogus early season never summer "reviews" were. Haven't seen any this season. Yet. Guess they switched teams.
> ...



Not everyone has time to make 5000 useless posts under a made up name there chief. Some people lurk instead of spouting off in juvenile arguments.

Not everyone has an agenda, I have nothing to do with Academy- I just think they're good dudes making a solid product.

But thanks for putting me in my place...feel better now big man?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> Not everyone has time to make 5000 useless posts under a made up name there chief. Some people lurk instead of spouting off in juvenile arguments.
> 
> Not everyone has an agenda, I have nothing to do with Academy- I just think they're good dudes making a solid product.
> 
> But thanks for putting me in my place...feel better now big man?


4785 to be precise. And each one is as useful as this one.

Not everyone has an agenda. But you and your 4 buddies here do. 

Wanna know how big and bad I am? 
My Transwolrd snowboarding magazine had a Neversummer ad in it.... I tore out that page, burned it and danced on its ashes. Take that little guy.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

F1EA said:


> 4785 to be precise. And each one is as useful as this one.
> 
> Not everyone has an agenda. But you and your 4 buddies here do.
> 
> ...



I know how exactly big and bad you are- I looked you up.
I'm just an old washed up never really made it guy...


I looked at your video-(removed) and your opinions are invalid.

I choose not to waste time trying to argue with a kook...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> I looked at your video and your opinions are invalid.
> 
> I choose not to waste time trying to argue with a kook...


Hahahahahah
Good job buddy .

Enough people know who i am. And i have ZERO interest in "industry knowledge".

And the only one arguing with a kook here, it's YOU!

Here's some more from my wife's account for your enjoyment:


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Hahahahahah
> Good job buddy .
> 
> Lots of people know who i am. And i have ZERO interest in "industry knowledge".
> ...


Thats my point, you're just a shit talker without being able to back it up. The only reason I'm responding again is because you just called your self a kook in your own argument...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> Thats my point, you're just a shit talker without being able to back it up. The only reason I'm responding again is because you just called your self a kook in your own argument...


No shit sherlock
hahahahaha


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Now let's sell some A CA DE MY Boards everyone!!!!!

Back it up yo.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JpBergeron said:


> Thats my point, you're just a shit talker without being able to back it up. The only reason I'm responding again is because you just called your self a kook in your own argument...



You _responded,.._ cuz yer a troll! 

18 posts in 6 years,.. mostly so you can pawn your old gear off on other SBF members. No history of being here and contributing on any significant level to this forum community. 

Your _partner_ in crime, whomever he may be is of the same caliber. You dive in here with both feet insulting long time, _*contributing*_ members, all the while claiming some authoritative knowledge you haven't provided any proof towards. :shrug:

You & your buddy karma chameleon :laugh: have *obviously* got an agenda. And You've held fast to that agenda since your first posts. An obvious and frankly quite impressive hard-on for @Nivek. (...and anyone who values his opinion.)

You boast about some (supposed) bonafides without a shred of proof, nor do you have any past history in contributing to this community. So why should we care what you have to say?

At this point,.. even if it turned out you & your pal _are_ the big shots you seem to think you are? 

I still wouldn't give a flyin' fuck at a rolling doughnut for your opinion. >

-edit-
Oh,.. and so you'll have plenty of ammo for _not_ responding,.. Im a fat, kooky, decrepit, 58 yo old snowboarding _*nobody*_ who rides 30-40 days a year on 350' molehills in the midwest & dreams about his yearly 2 week vacations to a real mountain somewhere. 

Have at me big fella!!! 
:hairy:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

F1EA said:


> And the only one arguing with a kook here, it's YOU!


You kind of just called yourself a kook. 

But, that wasn't the point of my comment and I'm not trying to insult anyone. Having said that, those baby blue pants you were rocking are fantastic. Any chance you will drop the name and brand? I'm interested to see those and what other styles that company has to offer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> You kind of just called yourself a kook.
> 
> But, that wasn't the point of my comment. Those baby blue pants you were rocking are fantastic. Any chance you will drop the name and brand? I'm interested to see those and what other styles that company has to offer.


Lol i know. I did it on purpose. It's a joke. As in... who cares.

The pants are Quiksilver Goretex. I think the colourway is called "still snowing". They're my powder day pants. It's a bunch of seagulls hovering the sky...
https://www.instagram.com/p/BNeyBPlD3nx/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1xc79ml4ctig4

I know they made a jacket with the same print, but I couldn't grab hold of it. Saw a guy wearing it once but he wouldn't sell it to me. Would have been awesome.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JpBergeron said:


> Thats my point, you're just a shit talker without being able to back it up. The only reason I'm responding again is because you just called your self a kook in your own argument...


95% of all snowboard sales go to "kooks" that ride 5 or less days a year.. Even more kooky than the people that post here. I am guessing you are smart enough to know that.

Im also just an old fucker that buys alot of shit, because i can and rides alot of days 50-200 a year depending on injury, travel and work schedule, again because i can.. last year was the 50 day season and it was tough to ride that little... Im mostly at bachelor now


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> You _responded,.._ cuz yer a troll!
> 
> 18 posts in 6 years,.. mostly so you can pawn your old gear off on other SBF members. No history of being here and contributing on any significant level to this forum community.
> 
> ...



Meh, I'm a skinny decrepit 44 year old who rides 100+ a year. I don't think anyone should take advice from either of us...although if you were to start a thread asking about vacationing in Co or Tahoe I'd probably give it to you anyways.

I feel no need to "come at ya". I dont know why you guys think everything needs to be an attack. Online localism is just as lame as a polar bear holding a colorado flag while it humps an eagle...

I don't post much because, well, nobody really should care what I think- so why bother?
Were my posts to the thread not 'contributing to this community'? 
Def never been a big shot....and yes this is a good place to sell stuff.

What Agenda? Did I push academy somewhere? I don't care who likes 'em. They're solid quality from solid people. 
I personally would rather support 'real snowboarders' than a ski company but not everyone feels that way. And thats ok. People can buy Atomic and Head boards for all I care...

Look back over the posts, all I gave was an opinion. I didn't attack Nivek. At least he's in here giving reasons for his opinions I can respect that. Is the problem that I countered some of his points? Like in a discussion?
I even tried to swing the thread back on track, I really think it would be cool if more brands did a search for the next team rider like academy did. I'd feel the same way if burton did it...but whatever.

f1ea talked some shit, sorry he doesn't like taking it back. Maybe hes butt hurt that I quoted him? Where was the negativity in that? Why take it wrong?
I quoted him and funnily enough the thread I mentioned is the same one you did- back on page 3. So you remember what a shitshow that thread turned into. Kinda where this one started heading...

Prob shouldn't have called him out personally by posting that video but whatever. I do apologize if you're that sensitive, took your name out of my mouth. If you want to argue for post count play with the other guy...


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> 95% of all snowboard sales go to "kooks" that ride 5 or less days a year.. Even more kooky than the people that post here. I am guessing you are smart enough to know that.
> 
> Im also just an old fucker that buys alot of shit, because i can and rides alot of days 50-200 a year depending on injury, travel and work schedule, again because i can.. last year was the 50 day season and it was tough to ride that little... Im mostly at bachelor now


Oh I hear you. Most people that buy a car aren't mechanics. If you needed advice would you ask the guy whos a mechanic or the guy that works at the mall? I just wish that when people looked for answers they didn't have to sift through all the bullshit...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> Oh I hear you. Most people that buy a car aren't mechanics. If you needed advice would you ask the guy whos a mechanic or the guy that works at the mall? I just wish that when people looked for answers they didn't have to sift through all the bullshit...





JpBergeron said:


> Meh, I'm a skinny decrepit 44 year old who rides 100+ a year. I don't think anyone should take advice from either of us...although if you were to start a thread asking about vacationing in Co or Tahoe I'd probably give it to you anyways.
> 
> I feel no need to "come at ya". I dont know why you guys think everything needs to be an attack. Online localism is just as lame as a polar bear holding a colorado flag while it humps an eagle...
> 
> ...


LOL so now I'm butthurt I guess :laughat2::laughat2::laughat2: 

For a guy selling snowboards and making so many claims demanding people to "back up" stuff..... you certainly haven't done much, or any, "backing up". Just an FYI


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JpBergeron said:


> Oh I hear you. Most people that buy a car aren't mechanics. If you needed advice would you ask the guy whos a mechanic or the guy that works at the mall? I just wish that when people looked for answers they didn't have to sift through all the bullshit...


I ask both, every mechanic I know is a "insert brand" guy.... Im a nurse but i can also tear your car apart and put it back together. I also snowboard a ton but I cant(or haven't)build a snowboard. 

I have no problem taking colloquial advice from a 10 day a year snowboarder that likes burton or some dude that likes subaru's. Smart thing is to learn to sift through the biases and newbs for the information.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> Oh I hear you. Most people that buy a car aren't mechanics. If you needed advice would you ask the guy whos a mechanic or the guy that works at the mall? I just wish that when people looked for answers they didn't have to sift through all the bullshit...


Yep agree.
Especially when that bullshit comes from random self-certified mechanics selling car parts on a snowboard forum... I mean boards.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, after reading "best cambered board on the market" with no specification for a type of riding, I stopped reading any of what is almost certainly a nonsensical tantrum. I don't need to waste my time.


- It's an all mountain board, I didn't realize you wouldn't understand the classification. 
- I'm sorry I said you're personality was repulsive. I shouldn't have gotten personal. I do think you're doing snowboarding a disservice with your participation on this message board. 
- Snowboarding is a difficult thing to learn and our numbers are shrinking everyday. This place could be a resource to attract people to our sport not drive them away. 
- Nobody likes a bully. Not even the bully's schoolyard minions like like them. They're just submissive and afraid to be the focus of their attention next.
- Life is too short to be miserable.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Phedder said:


> All the other bullshit you spouted aside, I've literally never seen a Never Summer demo. Season 7 of living in a resort town, no Never Summer demos. New Zealand and Canada, not the USA. I've no doubt there's a tonne of demo's in Colorado and elsewhere, but claiming more than any other brand in the industry is just so laughable it's sad.
> I've got nothing against the brand, I've owned 2 of their boards and loved them, The Chairman does a fantastic job representing the brand on this forum and if I liked CRC boards I'd still own one. But, their fan boys do far more harm than good. Chill out dude, it's embarrassing.


I spew not spout, but neither of those occurred. Sorry to have embarrassed you. Now you and my mom have something in common. I live in the US. I have no idea what occurs outside the US but I do know that in March NS does their 'Spring Break Demos'. There's about 80 of those events. Great time to try out next seasons boards before you buy. If there's another company out there doing over 100 demos a year please let me know. I'll give credit where credit is due.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Crusty said:


> Wow. I like this place.
> And if all this is true, I'm all about supporting a company with US manufacturing, good quality and good customer support. Unless it rides like shit, I'm in.


Crusty you had the actual Chad O answering you question...he's kind of a big deal. You should chat him up about his board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowboardkarma said:


> - It's an all mountain board, I didn't realize you wouldn't understand the classification.
> - I'm sorry I said you're personality was repulsive. I shouldn't have gotten personal. I do think you're doing snowboarding a disservice with your participation on this message board.
> - Snowboarding is a difficult thing to learn and our numbers are shrinking everyday. This place could be a resource to attract people to our sport not drive them away.
> - Nobody likes a bully. Not even the bully's schoolyard minions like like them. They're just submissive and afraid to be the focus of their attention next.
> - Life is too short to be miserable.


Nahh, Nivek's cool.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I'll try to be brief...
> 
> have you seen their marketing for RC? It is full on patent propaganda. Any company that believes a single profile is superior to all others is naive. That's the product end, the less biased peice. The company piece is a more emotion driven from living and riding in CO my whole life and seeing the blind faith and their lack of involvement. I've known too many friends that rode for them at one point or another that have been burned or kicked to the curb. And just as a point of argument, they're bigger than Signal, yet Signal can pay and sponsor local and big name pros. How come NS has made little to no effort on that front and has only a single recognizable name on their decks? With the ludicrous density of talent in CO, and apparently the number one selling board in the US in small shops (though I'm not sure if I believe that coming from a troll) it irks me to see how "CO Proud" they claim to be when I see no efforts to promote CO snowboarding. They abuse the "Made in USA" and a perfect example was the Superpark Team Shoot Out from a few years ago. The competition was supposed to be about the riders and filmers and what they produced. Never Summers entire campaign was "Where are your boards built?". Every other brand was pushing you to vote for the riding and the filming, NS was guilting you into voting for them cause everyone else makes their boards using that there gosh darn Chinese children's labor! It's horseshit, and grinds at my tolerance. Until they change their attitudes, Venture is my CO brand of choice.
> 
> ...


There are three versions of NS Rocker Camber profile. IMO they are all better than camber or any other profile for all types of snowboarding.

Exactly who are your friends that rode for NS and got kicked to the curb? I call bullshit.

Single recognizable name?!? Maybe you're not as knowledgeable as you think you are.

You haven't the slightest clue about Never Summer's support of Colorado snowboarding. It's sad you harbor so much hate. 

When Never Summer take over of Snowboarder mag's 'Battle of the Brands' was Genius. BOTB not 'Team Shootout'. First year they beat Burton in the first round and second year they went all the way to the finals. Why? Because when you buy a Never Summer snowboard you buy into a community, into a family. You're treated with respect and you're provided with the utmost service. The customer off the street gets treated the same way Chris Corning, Dylan Alito, Sam Klien, and Skyler Galardo get treated. If you don't know who they are maybe ask Pat Bridges.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

JpBergeron said:


> Ok, I'll chime in-
> 
> He signed up in 2011 on an NS thread I had started. It went sideways and turned into a graphics debate thread...
> I know exactly who he is and sure he came in pretty hot but you can't really dispute much of what he says. Industry OG has more knowledge than most of this board combined...I'm impressed he had time to go on a rant.
> ...


Thanks JP. If I remember that incident you and I got into it pretty good. This forum is an interesting place to check into every now and then. Really get a feel for how snowboarders are feeling and the questions they're asking.
I just got super tired of seeing the general brand bashing and snotty replies to people who don't know as much as some think they do. 
Snowboarding gets smaller every year. This place could be very useful to new and old snowboarders a like. It really shouldn't feel like you've just started interacting with a prison gang. 

Also, JB and Chad are busting their asses with Academy 2.0. The boards are better than they've ever been and the demand is pushing up hard. Love those dudes and shit it'd be cool if they could take a bunch of market share from the faceless corporate snowboard companies.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> You _responded,.._ cuz yer a troll!
> 
> 18 posts in 6 years,.. mostly so you can pawn your old gear off on other SBF members. No history of being here and contributing on any significant level to this forum community.
> 
> ...


My hard on isn't really impressive.


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

I apologize for hijacking the discussion. 
I've lurked here for some time. Only came out because I get bummed out when I see opportunities for snowboarding to help itself being wasted. From an outside perspective, just like walking into a shitty core shop for the first time and being totally vibed out by the staff, this place often has a similar feel. That's not attractive. That doesn't make people want to snowboard. I love edgy. This ain't it. Dylan Alito is one of my favorite snowboarders. That's edgy. Does what the fuck he wants, is hilarious doing it, but never at other people or brands expense. He doesn't push people out of snowboarding. He brings people into snowboarding. Nothing can be everything for everyone. Nothing should try to be. Nobody has to be a dick though.

Hope I never lose my Junior Member status. Kind of corroborates my hard on.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowboardkarma said:


> I apologize for hijacking the discussion.
> I've lurked here for some time. Only came out because *I get bummed out when I see opportunities for snowboarding to help itself being wasted.* From an outside perspective, just like walking into a shitty core shop for the first time and being totally vibed out by the staff, this place often has a similar feel. *That's not attractive. That doesn't make people want to snowboard. *I love edgy. This ain't it. Dylan Alito is one of my favorite snowboarders. That's edgy. Does what the fuck he wants, is hilarious doing it, but never at other people or brands expense. He doesn't push people out of snowboarding. He brings people into snowboarding. Nothing can be everything for everyone. Nothing should try to be. Nobody has to be a dick though.
> 
> Hope I never lose my Junior Member status. Kind of corroborates my hard on.


So you thought jumping in here unknown & with no prior history to insult & talk shit about a member who actually does go out of his way to help new, (...and not so new) riders find the right deck for what they want to do, was the way to *help* snowboarding?? 

Good call! :thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowboardkarma said:


> I apologize for hijacking the discussion.
> I've lurked here for some time. Only came out because I get bummed out when I see opportunities for snowboarding to help itself being wasted. From an outside perspective, just like walking into a shitty core shop for the first time and being totally vibed out by the staff, this place often has a similar feel. That's not attractive. That doesn't make people want to snowboard. I love edgy. This ain't it. Dylan Alito is one of my favorite snowboarders. That's edgy. Does what the fuck he wants, is hilarious doing it, but never at other people or brands expense. He doesn't push people out of snowboarding. He brings people into snowboarding. Nothing can be everything for everyone. Nothing should try to be. Nobody has to be a dick though.
> 
> Hope I never lose my Junior Member status. Kind of corroborates my hard on.


You know...

You guys could have simply come in, started an honest conversation about this new brand your buddies are starting and so on. Post some board pics, footage or whatever and people would have clicked, talked shit, laugh, love, joke, hate and have fun.

But instead, you guys chose to pretend you were regular people trying to forum just like all the others and get your clicks rush by creating controversy. The same sort of "review" method a certain brand which should remain nameless loves to do.

I'm sure you're all good guys and love snowboarding and stuff. But seriously... this is EXACTLY what's wrong with snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im guessing you guys are friends of the brand, thats cool. How about come in with information instead of dick move blasting peoples opinions that have contributedfor years and thousands of posts. Iknow, i know, you dont have time for 4000 posts... then get over yourself and contribute to be more reputable or put your actual credentials out there so we can be in awe(not really, we probably wont care unless your springing for a heli trip and beers). 

We know who Angrysnowboarder/Burtonavenger is, we know who nivek is, we know what they do, their styles, their reviews, their percieved biases. 

All we know is that you two guys are a couple of new names popping up on the screen. There have been plenty of industry people come in here and some still do. We dont really care and certainly dont drop to the knees and blow them. 

If you snowboard long enough, live in the mountains and hit it hard you get to know alot of people and i would guess that no matter how awesome or core you are we probably have a single degree of separation. If your really an industry dude, we should have at least 5 mutual friends on the good ol facebook. That's even that im just some scrub ass nurse that snowboards alot. Take Chad for example, i have 26 mutual friends, people like Bill Enos and Elijah T, both awesome dudes.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

snowboardkarma said:


> Crusty you had the actual Chad O answering you question...he's kind of a big deal. You should chat him up about his board.


 Oh that didn't slip by me. I'd love to chat him up, but honestly he seems to be above all the shit throwing in here (and as fun as it is, I respect him for staying out of it). 

I got my answers in here. Thanks all.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

F1EA said:


> You know...
> 
> You guys could have simply come in, started an honest conversation about this new brand your buddies are starting and so on. Post some board pics, footage or whatever and people would have clicked, talked shit, laugh, love, joke, hate and have fun.
> 
> ...


Hey, straight up- are you referring to me in this?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Crusty said:


> Hey, straight up- are you referring to me in this?


No. He and I both were referring to the other 2 dudes. Karma and jp


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> snowboardkarma said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for hijacking the discussion.
> ...





F1EA said:


> snowboardkarma said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize for hijacking the discussion.
> ...


Who is you guys? I’m here all alone. Not partnered with anyone in my comments. My views expressed here are all mine.
New brand? Never Summer? Since 1991. Academy? Approaching 20 years. 
Regular guys? Me? I’m tragically regular. Boring really. What the hell is a clicks rush? Nameless brand being Never Summer?
There is nothing wrong with snowboarding. Snowboarding is perfect. Everything is as it is. What’d be cool is if everyone could be made to feel welcome.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Welp, this was a fun read- some of the doxxing caught me off guard, but everyone seemed okay with it, so there's that I guess.

Awesome to see Chad in here. 

That's all I got, be chill with each other, weekend's here so it's time to ride \m/


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

I know who karma is. I quoted f1ea about his profile since the reason I know who is was through a thread i started where karma and I had argued for awhile. 
So now apparently I'm an online troll shilling for the companies. I've sold some used decks here so obviously I must a sales rep in disguise or something...


f1ea rubbed each other wrong. It happens. 
Nivek and karma obviously have something between them. I don't know anything about that.
Just because I question some of the stuff nivek said doesn't mean I don't agree with all of it. I stand by my counter about NS not doing anything for the Co scene- I mean, really?

I was just sharing opinions. You guys say to contribute and that's what I tried to do before things went sideways. Shit like this thread is why I always lurk instead of posting.
You guys are silly...

"But instead, you guys chose to pretend you were regular people trying to forum just like all the others and get your clicks rush by creating controversy."
I'm as regular as it gets. 



Argo said:


> Im guessing you guys are friends of the brand, thats cool. How about come in with information instead of dick move blasting peoples opinions that have contributedfor years and thousands of posts. Iknow, i know, you dont have time for 4000 posts... then get over yourself and contribute to be more reputable or put your actual credentials out there so we can be in awe(not really, we probably wont care unless your springing for a heli trip and beers).
> 
> We know who Angrysnowboarder/Burtonavenger is, we know who nivek is, we know what they do, their styles, their reviews, their percieved biases.
> 
> ...


*sigh* 


I've already said- I'm Jp Bergeron, that is my actual real life name.
I rode for Ns for a long time, thats why I posted. 
I've admitted to being a washed up never really made it.
A decade of underwhelming mediocrity is free for you to enjoy at www.JpBergeron.weebly.com
I have nothing to do with Academy. I like the people running it. I know about the factory they're made in. I hope they do well.
I've pro-formed the last 5 board I've gotten from NS.


You can swing your dick at my facebook friends list but I haven't logged into that in years, only had like a hundred or so at the time- I'm sure you'll feel vindicated. And that's from a scrub ass snowboard bum working in a hotel at the resort...

I repeat you guys are fucking silly...I'm going to go get more popcorn.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chadotterstrom said:


> Check my review on Academys youtube channel. It checks off all of my boxes as well. I started working in a snowboard factory in 1995 and have ridden boards from all over the world since then and can tell you NS quality is the by far one of the best in the world if not the best. I love the damping on the edges, it gives edging a soft feel, but you still get full response when you need it. NS built is the best, every board ive had from them rides the same at the end of the year as it did at the beginning. They have less than 1% warranty issues on all of their boards coming out of the factory that includes riders employees, everyone who rides them so you know they are gonna hold up.


No beef with Academy snowboards. Not particularly interested in any of their boards, but happy that they get do what they enjoy. 

But some of the NS related manufacturing claims are *100% factually false* (and probably influenced by bias/commercial interests), so those should be addressed:
1. NS boards are solidly built, but their quality is significantly below what comes out of Burton Austria/Keil, SWS etc. both in product consistency and construction methods (again the boards *are* (over)built to be solid but in an agricultural/relatively primitive way). Maybe on par with Utopie.
2. The rubber dampening is nice but 1. far from unique and 2. the rubber strip is one of the lower tech ways of achieving it.
3. The most certainly do *not* ride the same at the end of the year as at the beginning. It is inherent in the construction technique that the composite sandwich will soften more than many other brands. Some other aspects (like the hard plastic topsheets) help to mask this somewhat but it is still a fact.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dick swinging isn't a point. The point is that its a small community, just because you know someone or they know someone doesnt really matter. You came in the forum acting like a prick needing to stroke yourself off onto neversummer, again apparently, as i missed whatever the old thread was.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

JpBergeron said:


> I know who karma is. I quoted f1ea about his profile since the reason I know who is was through a thread i started where karma and I had argued for awhile.
> So now apparently I'm an online troll shilling for the companies. I've sold some used decks here so obviously I must a sales rep in disguise or something...
> 
> 
> ...


We know who you are. We know that you're a good rider. We also know about your involvement with NS, We know you from your time on EZLoungin etc
Your opinions are as legitimate as others - but not any more so than those of (most) others here. And like many posters (Nivek etc included) you have some personal and/or commercial ties/interests, so please do not pretend to be above it all or unbiased.
Hope you can join us on this forum to shoot the breeze on all things snowboarding - hopefully not just on agro controversies.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> We know who you are. We know that you're a good rider. We also know about your involvement with NS, We know you from your time on EZLoungin etc
> Your opinions are as legitimate as others - but not any more so than those of (most) others here. And like many posters (Nivek etc included) you have some personal and/or commercial ties/interests, so please do not pretend to be above it all or unbiased.
> Hope you can join us on this forum to shoot the breeze on all things snowboarding - hopefully not just on agro controversies.


Fair enough. 
My point was I've been upfront about my ties from the start. And I haven't really had much to do with them for years now so I'm not sure where the whole agenda thing came from...

I'm bummed it turned into a NS thread, Academy is its own brand...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> I know who karma is. I quoted f1ea about his profile since the reason I know who is was through a thread i started where karma and I had argued for awhile.
> So now apparently I'm an online troll shilling for the companies. I've sold some used decks here so obviously I must a sales rep in disguise or something...
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. I saw from one of your posts above that you were trying to be honest about your involvent and so on from the start.

Maybe because you've been part of the "industry" or scene you feel that everyone else doing snowboarding is also part of that. Maybe making it or not is some big deal, and it grants certain privileges in the "industry". I guess people get valued by how many double corks they do or whatever... hopefully you dont feel that anything you did was mediocre because just you didnt "make it".

The truth is, most people here, and i speak mostly for myself, have nothing to do with the industry, no ties to it whatsoever and quite likely, no hope or desire to; and those who do, almost always have a very humble opinion about most things. Because in the end, this is all just a game to get out there and play.

I probably started snowboarding older than you were when you quit the "scene"; and i started already with a messed up knee, ankle and wrist because pavement is way harder than snow...

I havent seen you profile or website above, but trust me... it makes no difference.

I'm not butthurt either. In fact, if you pay attention without being defensive, you'd see that ive been mostly goofing around and just laughing things off (for example, I didnt really burn a NS ad - that was a joke man).
I work very hard every day and in a tight-ass serious scenario. Snowboarding for me is strictly for fun. Including the forums. 

So dont worry about it, don't take things too seriously or personal; and above all, don't consider yourself a washed up anything.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> You kind of just called yourself a kook.
> 
> But, that wasn't the point of my comment and I'm not trying to insult anyone. Having said that, those baby blue pants you were rocking are fantastic. Any chance you will drop the name and brand? I'm interested to see those and what other styles that company has to offer.


I have a pair of baby blues.
Brand spanking new.
20k/20k


TT


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> You came in the forum acting like a prick needing to stroke yourself off onto neversummer, again apparently, as i missed whatever the old thread was.


If you say so. Nivek made some points I didn't agree with and gave my counters. Without being a dick. Go back and read it again. I didn't come hot until f1ea came at me. Yeah I was hot on the keyboard for a minute, I get defensive when attacked. I apologized for it after.

Its too bad you didn't see the other thread, it turned into like 20 pages of interweb drama. It was right after the switch to rc and I mentioned that I didn't think the profile held an edge on icy steeps as good as the camber and Karma lost his mind, we went back and forth on that one for a while. Of course it ended up being a rant on eagles and polars bears for most of it but it was definitely entertaining for a while. I think it was actually over at ez loungin....


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Don't worry about it. I saw from one of your posts above that you were trying to be honest about your involvent and so on from the start.
> 
> Maybe because you've been part of the "industry" or scene you feel that everyone else doing snowboarding is also part of that. Maybe making it or not is some big deal, and it grants certain privileges in the "industry". I guess people get valued by how many double corks they do or whatever... hopefully you dont feel that anything you did was mediocre because just you didnt "make it".
> 
> ...



I know, I get it. Thats why I stopped quipping back, I've seen you posting for years. Every time I post about NS people lose their minds and accuse me of working for/pushing the company like im at a desk at the factory- gets old....I get that most people on the board aren't "in the industry'. My comment about karmas opinion due to that stands for me. If I know I guy is deeply entrenched in something I'll value their input, thats all I meant, not implying that anybody elses is inferior. 
I also stand by the bad analogy- i'd ask engine advice from a mechanic. But yes, the mall guy could be sitting on knowledge like marissa tomei in my coousin vinny...
I think we all agree on narrowing things down with questions on the boards but THEN GO DEMO and decide for yourself.(good on crusty for doing just that)

Haha, I washed up like 10 years ago, I was always happy just to get in the waves...


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I have a pair of baby blues.
> Brand spanking new.
> 20k/20k
> 
> ...


Of course you do- if you horde outerwear like you do boards then you must have a huge storage space....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JpBergeron said:


> Of course you do- if you horde outerwear like you do boards then you must have a huge storage space....


Imagine a snowboarder coming into his unpaid storage room that went for auction on storage wars?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

snowboardkarma said:


> There are three versions of NS Rocker Camber profile. IMO they are all better than camber or any other profile for all types of snowboarding.


I have two NS ripsaw profile boards and they're really great boards, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> Imagine a snowboarder coming into his unpaid storage room that went for auction on storage wars?


I imagine it happening in 15-20 years when things get classified as vintage. Throwbacks for everyone, heres the original AND the reissue...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

JpBergeron said:


> Fair enough.
> My point was I've been upfront about my ties from the start. And I haven't really had much to do with them for years now *so I'm not sure where the whole agenda thing came from...*
> 
> *I'm bummed it turned into a NS thread, Academy is its own brand...*


You maybe didn't come in "hot?" But your buddy Karma did. You came in _defending_ him and also being dismissive of nivek and his opinions. 

As has been mentioned,.. we _know_ nivek & BA. We don't/didn't know either of you. 

Add to that two unkown individuals who haven't posted anything for _years_ jumping into a conversation at the same time, on the _same_ side of things and claiming to know one another? 

If you've both lurked this forum since 2011/12 then you should know we had a very serious & annoying troll problem in and around the time you both registered . 

Yours & Karmas posting pattern and immediately hostile tone fit that past trolling pattern. And then when confronted, rather than back down or mitigate the initial hostility, you continued to equivocate and try to justify or explain your way around it. We don't like trolls. We responded accordingly. 

Unfortunately,.. it does appear that a completely legit (...new? Re-emerging?) snowboarding brand was unintentionally entangled in this mess as well. (...I don't know the guy, but apologies & best wishes to ChadO?) :shrug: lol

The result of this, (...and your apparent wish to vindicate your love of NS) is that _now,_ many ppl here who might wish to read about Academy's boards may be put off the brand by all this other irrelevant, "dick swinging" nonsense. :blink:

Something to consider when hoping to increase the "awareness/presence" of ones beloved favorite snowboard brand.

If neither of you are trolls, You are _both_ welcome here. You will probably take a little shit for this thread in the future, but as you know,... we like to break balls around here. (Especially when boredd in the off season.) :laugh:

Participate, post, joke & break balls with the rsdt of us and share those years of snowboarding experience with fat, old, decrepit begintermediate slobs like me! :laugh: We dont have to agree on everything. (...or even like one another for that matter!). But we all here agree,...

*...ID RATHER BE RIDING THAN POSTING SHIT HERE!!* :rofl3: :grin:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowboardkarma said:


> There are three versions of NS Rocker Camber profile. IMO they are all better than camber or any other profile for all types of snowboarding


Let's talk Freeride World Tour. Boardercross. Personal preferences...


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> You maybe didn't come in "hot?" But your buddy Karma did. You came in _defending_ him and also being dismissive of nivek and his opinions.
> 
> As has been mentioned,.. we _know_ nivek & BA. We don't/didn't know either of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Let's talk Freeride World Tour. Boardercross. Personal preferences...


Travis Rice is a wildcard on the freeride tour. Sweep the field again or get proven that he's not 100% super human.

Discuss....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've gone back & read your remarks. The originals & edited. In all fairness you are without a doubt the most defensive person I've seen in a while. 

From what I know about EL, I find it hard to believe you spent any time on _that_ forum. They have an even worse rep for not tolerating bullshit. 

Since you seem to want to keep it very passive aggressive,...








Here ya go, cuz it shure ain't _my_ panties jammed up _my_ ass crack! :blink: 

>


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JpBergeron said:


> Travis Rice is a wildcard on the freeride tour. Sweep the field again or get proven that he's not 100% super human.
> 
> Discuss....


I like seeing the pro wild cards. my son started riding the 4* tour last season and has fun when they show up, they get to ride together often with the pros since it is a pretty small group and he goes solo. A lot of the guys on the tour have a crew or are homies/van mates with other people on tour. Gigi last year was pretty dope, my son got 2nd in Japan and got to meet him during that competition 2 week period. T Rice was around too but he just got to do some yoga with him, lol. Unfortunatly that was the only FWQ that lined with the FWT close enough for free ride time together.

Anyway, them being on the tour and competing is pretty dope. I want to see Travis in bad conditions(like the fwq event had last year in Japan) since we all know he is some kind of crazy freak in prime pow conditions.

I would also love more of the FIS level boarderX events getting out on tv or on the web somewhere


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Argo said:


> I like seeing the pro wild cards. my son started riding the 4* tour last season and has fun when they show up, they get to ride together often with the pros since it is a pretty small group and he goes solo. A lot of the guys on the tour have a crew or are homies/van mates with other people on tour. Gigi last year was pretty dope, my son got 2nd in Japan and got to meet him during that competition 2 week period. T Rice was around too but he just got to do some yoga with him, lol. Unfortunatly that was the only FWQ that lined with the FWT close enough for free ride time together.
> 
> Anyway, them being on the tour and competing is pretty dope. I want to see Travis in bad conditions(like the fwq event had last year in Japan) since we all know he is some kind of crazy freak in prime pow conditions.
> 
> I would also love more of the FIS level boarderX events getting out on tv or on the web somewhere


Didn't get to see much of it last year I didn't realize gigi did it...I agree about the wildcards, its sweet to see big mtn freestylers mixing in with the billy goaters. I wouldn't be able to judge something like that, so many rippers there. Sure the obvious stand outs would be easy but there's so much subjectivity to line choice vs control etc...

And congrats to your son, that tour is some next level riding. Takes some fucking balls to hang with those guys. Picking a line and pulling it off in those events takes more skill than hitting a perfectly built park jump plotted out from computer before it was built, to me anyways.
I did see that one in Japan where rice crushed it with like 3 turns in the whole run, that was impressive.


FWT dream team? Who would you put in the line up?
T Rice
Jeremy Jones
Nicolas Mueller
John Jackson
Gigi Ruf
Xavier De La Rue

Or a team over all time?
So you could include Craig Kelly, Haakonson and the old school crushers?
Some of those alaska lines from the TB days still hold up...


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Since you seem to want to keep it very passive aggressive,...








Here ya go, cuz it shure ain't _my_ panties jammed up _my_ ass crack! :blink: 

>[/QUOTE]

Are you _sure_ you don't have a knot in there?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JpBergeron said:


> FWT dream team? Who would you put in the line up?
> T Rice
> Jeremy Jones
> Nicolas Mueller
> ...


I didn't see much of the old school guys but you have a solid list for your riders, as long as they are in their prime. 
I would add to your list- 
Johann Olofsson 
Ben Ferg
Eric Jackson
Victor DLR
Terje
Bryan Fox
Jake Blauvelt
DCP
Lando
Kazu
Pat Moore
and a surprise appearance by Sage K, he is actually a pretty good freeride guy, dunno about how steep he can take it though and the FWT/FWQ 4* venues get pretty wild.


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Solid list,
all of a sudden I want some baldface type features in between gnarly big mtn sections...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd add Taka Nakia, Jake Blauvelt, Ejack, Mark Carter.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JpBergeron said:


> I know, I get it. Thats why I stopped quipping back, I've seen you posting for years. Every time I post about NS people lose their minds and accuse me of working for/pushing the company like im at a desk at the factory- gets old....I get that most people on the board aren't "in the industry'. My comment about karmas opinion due to that stands for me. If I know I guy is deeply entrenched in something I'll value their input, thats all I meant, not implying that anybody elses is inferior.
> I also stand by the bad analogy- i'd ask engine advice from a mechanic. But yes, the mall guy could be sitting on knowledge like marissa tomei in my coousin vinny...
> I think we all agree on narrowing things down with questions on the boards but THEN GO DEMO and decide for yourself.(good on crusty for doing just that)
> 
> Haha, I washed up like 10 years ago, I was always happy just to get in the waves...


Yeah that's cool.

Maybe you can ask a mechanic about engine advice, but if you ask for what sports car to buy in a Ford dealership, they're not going to tell you to get a Porsche 911. So Marisa Tomei can end up giving you far better advice, because she knows the Porsche 911 kicks ass. And she still won't fix your engine.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Jake Blauvelt
Terje
Eric Jackson
Austen Sweetin
Nicolas Muller
Kazu.

I can watch those guys all day.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that's cool.
> So Marisa Tomei can end up giving you far better advice,


Um, Marisa Tomei gave some great "advice" in 'The Wrestler'.

Seriously though, what tour/event are you guys/gals picking riders for?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> Um, Marisa Tomei gave some great "advice" in 'The Wrestler'.
> 
> Seriously though, what tour/event are you guys/gals picking riders for?


Freeride world tour.

Also, the Focus RS is probably ok too. Marisa would know.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> As has been mentioned,.. we _know_ nivek & BA. We don't/didn't know either of you.


We sure as hell know who both of these guys are. Just because you're a noob and don't know them doesn't mean they are not at least as legit as Avran and Kevin. 



chomps1211 said:


> *...ID RATHER BE RIDING THAN POSTING SHIT HERE!!* :rofl3: :grin:


Sure...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> We sure as hell know who both of these guys are. Just because you're a noob and don't know them doesn't mean they are not at least as legit as Avran and Kevin.
> 
> 
> Sure...


----------

